# Hitradio Antenne 10000€ Gewinnspiel



## Ampeldruecker (26. Oktober 2009)

*Hitradio Antenne 10000€ Gewinnspiel*

Hi,
wollte mal fragen, ob es OK ist, wenn man auf die Mailbox spricht : Ich höre Hitradio Antenne und kann deshalb nicht ans Telefon gehen. Weil auf der HP steht das man nichts anderes als : Ich höre Hitradio Antenne, drauf sprechen darf. Hat da jemand Ahnung???
MfG Ampeldruecker


----------



## nfsgame (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hitradio Antenne 10000€ Gewinnspiel*

Der eigendliche Satz ist ja vorhanden in der Kostellation, also werden die da schon nix sagen . Schreib denen doch mal ne Mail, die beantworten das schon, sind ja nicht gerade die Menschen denen man das Köpfeabreißen zumutet *duckundweg*.


----------



## Fighter3 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hitradio Antenne 10000€ Gewinnspiel*

Ich würde schätzen dass du nach diesem Pflichtsatz eigentlich alles auf den AB sprechen darfst. So ähnlich war es ja auch bei der Aktion wo sie dich angerufen...


----------

